# Advise on TV contracts please



## gingerB (Jan 18, 2014)

We have just moved to Javea and will be renting over the winter to decide whether it will be our forever home. The house we want to rent only has Spanish TV. We would appreciate any suggestions as to the best, and cheapest, company that provides English language stations, including CNN and sports. Swiss cable quoted 599.00 Euros for Internet and TV for the year which seems steep especially as we are only renting for 7 months.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gingerB said:


> We have just moved to Javea and will be renting over the winter to decide whether it will be our forever home. The house we want to rent only has Spanish TV. We would appreciate any suggestions as to the best, and cheapest, company that provides English language stations, including CNN and sports. Swiss cable quoted 599.00 Euros for Internet and TV for the year which seems steep especially as we are only renting for 7 months.





For a short period you're probably best looking at an internet based solution. I use BLU for my internet in Jávea, & they offer a TV package. I don't know how good it is, because i watch Spanish TV, but I'm more than happy with their internet. 

https://www.blu.es/en/


If the property has a satellite dish then our member sat can advise you - in fact he can advise on internet solutions to the TV issue as well I think


----------



## gingerB (Jan 18, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> For a short period you're probably best looking at an internet based solution. I use BLU for my internet in Jávea, & they offer a TV package. I don't know how good it is, because i watch Spanish TV, but I'm more than happy with their internet.
> 
> https://www.blu.es/en/
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help, xabiachica, I will check out Blu. Their website gives only a few English channels but I'll try and phone as they say there are more coming. They are certainly reasonably priced.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi
For channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five and CNN, then you need a dish (min 110x120cm) and a satellite receiver. "Sports" - Sky Sports is at least GBP46 per month with an official subscription.

Via internet you have a few options:
- filmon - provides most of the free UK TV channels
- android box running kodi - offers access to "freely available" (ie pirated!) streams on the internet. Free (apart from buying the box), but can be tricky getting used to the system, and streams not always available or of watchable quality.
- paid IPTV service. Offers better quality streams than the free ones mentioned above, with an easy to use "guide" and interface. Various packages around (i offer three packages and the option to pay monthly or for a year)
With these internet options, at least the hardware is small and will travel. Dish option can be a bit large and also depends on if you have an install location available.

If you want any more information, feel free to drop me a PM here or check out the website (links below in my signature!)


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

I use an Android box and in conjunction with high speed fibre optic internet get good quality tv!


----------



## gingerB (Jan 18, 2014)

sat said:


> Hi
> For channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five and CNN, then you need a dish (min 110x120cm) and a satellite receiver. "Sports" - Sky Sports is at least GBP46 per month with an official subscription.
> 
> Via internet you have a few options:
> ...


So you're the Sat & PC Guy!!! I've had your website bookmarked for years when moving to Spain was just a dream.
Thanks for all the information, I'll check your site again, I didn't know you did internet TV. Paying monthly is definitely a bonus for us at the moment until we find a permanent home. Just to clarify, we will need an internet connection from someone else and then your equipment will connect through that, is that correct? Thanks again!


----------



## gingerB (Jan 18, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I use an Android box and in conjunction with high speed fibre optic internet get good quality tv!


Good to know! They sound a bit complicated to set up from what I've been reading but the access to stuff is amazing. )


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

gingerB said:


> Good to know! They sound a bit complicated to set up from what I've been reading but the access to stuff is amazing. )


Believe me, they are not difficult to set up. Buy one with Kodi installed, Connect to the internet and away you go. You can get every UK channel going, many from around the world including American and all sky channels. I bought mine from a genuine sales outlet in Spain.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

gingerB said:


> So you're the Sat & PC Guy!!! I've had your website bookmarked for years when moving to Spain was just a dream.







gingerB said:


> Just to clarify, we will need an internet connection from someone else and then your equipment will connect through that, is that correct? Thanks again!


Correcto. 
Ideally a landline and ADSL is best for IPTV.
The "wifi" providers can sometimes be "interesting" with IPTV...





tebo53 said:


> Buy one with Kodi installed, Connect to the internet and away you go. You can get every UK channel going, many from around the world including American and all sky channels. I bought mine from a genuine sales outlet in Spain.


Lets hope they dont start in Spain what is happening today in the UK, where a chap who sold "fully loaded" (ie with all the addons) is in court today! Selling an android box with Kodi without ANY addons install is fine.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

sat said:


> Lets hope they dont start in Spain what is happening today in the UK, where a chap who sold "fully loaded" (ie with all the addons) is in court today! Selling an android box with Kodi without ANY addons install is fine.


Even if you do just get the android box with just Kodi installed (similar to the Firestick from amazon) it's still so easy to locate the addons to download and install.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> Even if you do just get the android box with just Kodi installed (similar to the Firestick from amazon) it's still so easy to locate the addons to download and install.


This chap sold fully loaded boxes, and got raided and was in court today for this.
In the mean time, between that raid and the court appearance, apparently he did start to sell them without the addons....perfectly fine. But as part of his court appearance they may bring up how he advertises these boxes as (along the lines of) "all you need to do is follow our instructions and get free tv!"
A good summary is here : https://torrentfreak.com/man-likely-to-sacrifice-himself-testing-streaming-piracy-limits-160925/


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

sat said:


> This chap sold fully loaded boxes, and got raided and was in court today for this.
> In the mean time, between that raid and the court appearance, apparently he did start to sell them without the addons....perfectly fine. But as part of his court appearance they may bring up how he advertises these boxes as (along the lines of) "all you need to do is follow our instructions and get free tv!"
> A good summary is here : https://torrentfreak.com/man-likely-to-sacrifice-himself-testing-streaming-piracy-limits-160925/


I can understand your annoyance with the sales of these boxes but even so, it's not illegal to buy them.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We used to use an android box over ADSL but always got so much buffering especially at around 10 pm that it became unwatchable. We now have a WIMAX type of setup with just a tiny antenna on the back wall which gives us excellent results and via various linkups can watch TV from all over the world including, of course, UK.

The one we use is dinfotec which operates in this area but I have no doubt that there are others in other areas. Their website is wx3 dinfotec dot es


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

tebo53 said:


> I can understand your annoyance with the sales of these boxes but even so, it's not illegal to buy them.


Never said it was.....just pointing out the case in the UK that has gone to court today that says it maybe illegal to sell them "fully loaded" in the uk.

Any annoyance about these boxes comes from how people initially started to push them...with claims of "no uk tv at all by satellite in all of spain or europe" before anything had even happened... and even after some of the changes happened which proved them wrong for many areas of Spain....

but then they can be a bit tosh at times...some times an etch a sketch has better image quality!!!


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

I've tried the free stuff on kodi and paid subscriptions offering 'premium' packages, either through kodi or the standalone iptv boxes which are very often MAG254's. In particular, my requirement is HD quality TV and sports.

The free addons on kodi are too hit and miss and result in frustration levels that will eventually push you to looking for a stable (paid) subscription. Most of the providers of iptv will offer a service as a reseller of Ruya and there are dozens and dozens of them. You can connect to these subscriptions using either kodi or other boxes. As has been said, kodi can be installed on android boxes but is also available on most other platforms whether that be a PC, mobile phone, tablet, etc.

I have iptv running on both kodi and a MAG box. If you opt for an iptv box then you can either buy your own or buy one already programmed with the providers details. These are often a lot more money and it is a very simple job to add the details yourself. Just google MAG254 and there's loads of stuff out there with plenty of videos on youtube. Compare the images and videos of the loaded iptv boxes against the mag254 boxes to see what I mean.

So once you've figured the hardware out you'll now need to find a stable service and that is very hit and miss but the Sat guy on here offers this type of service. I've not tried it I'm sure he wouldn't put his name to anything that was below the standard that you will be expecting as he does appear to very helpful and credible.

Hope that lot makes sense!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

All I can say to all the comments on this subject is that if you have a reliable fast internet connection such as high speed fibre optic then you won't have a problem with buffering or picture quality. 

I've been using my android "fully loaded" box, which I bought in Spain totally legally, for the past two years without a problem! I can get any channel that is streamed on the Internet including anything that's available with a sat dish. I do not pay any subscriptions. I do have to pay a little more, maybe, for high speed Internet but I also use that for other things too.

A friend of mine takes his android box with him on all his overseas trips to access uk tv.

Android box, high speed Internet. ........no problem

Steve


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

tebo53 said:


> All I can say to all the comments on this subject is that if you have a reliable fast internet connection such as high speed fibre optic then you won't have a problem with buffering or picture quality.
> 
> I've been using my android "fully loaded" box, which I bought in Spain totally legally, for the past two years without a problem! I can get any channel that is streamed on the Internet including anything that's available with a sat dish. I do not pay any subscriptions. I do have to pay a little more, maybe, for high speed Internet but I also use that for other things too.
> 
> ...


Does this give you HD sports Steve including Saturday 3pm Premier League?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

st3v3y said:


> Does this give you HD sports Steve including Saturday 3pm Premier League?


To be totally honest, I have no idea as I don't watch any sports channels. I am that elusive person that hates football I'm afraid. There are many sports channels on there which are of no interest to me.

Perhaps another Android box user might help.


----------



## Me&MrsJones (Sep 25, 2016)

st3v3y said:


> Does this give you HD sports Steve including Saturday 3pm Premier League?


Certain Addons will provide all the PL games including the 3pm kick offs yes. As others have said, google is your friend... youtube even more so!

Fairly straight forward to set up. If you purchase an Amazon FireStick and youtube Kodi Firestick NO PC I am sure you will see how easy it is. Good Internet speeds are imperative though.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

st3v3y said:


> Does this give you HD sports Steve including Saturday 3pm Premier League?


Define "HD"....

Actual High Definition is with a resolution of over 720.

But, for example, Filmons HD offering is about 560 only...it is more like highER definition, rather than High Definition.

And obviously, as the feeds are free, then they can be susceptible for overloading and buffering.

And are no good if you are a betting man, since they are about 1 minute behind the LIVE action!

And internet speeds are not the only issue. A good ping is also required, which is why IPTV and satellite internet are not really good together


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

tebo53 said:


> To be totally honest, I have no idea as I don't watch any sports channels. I am that elusive person that hates football I'm afraid. There are many sports channels on there which are of no interest to me.
> 
> Perhaps another Android box user might help.


You are not alone - I hate sports


----------



## Evilbungle (Jul 8, 2016)

Just to give another take, a lot of TV systems let you select the language preference. We have Movistar installed (This also worked at the Hotel I lived in for the first month when I arrived - not sure what system they had.) and by selecting the default languages to either Spanish/Original then we can watch a lot of programmes in English. Normally it doesn't make any difference on Spanish broadcasters but on others Such as Fox, Disney, Nat Geo, Discovery etc... You get your show in English. I then like to also put on Subtitles in Spanish and then I can think to myself that it counts as Language learning time! I also don't have to watch adverts for Nando's knowing that the nearest Nando's is 1000 miles away.


----------



## st3v3y (Aug 27, 2015)

sat said:


> Define "HD"....
> 
> Actual High Definition is with a resolution of over 720.
> 
> ...


Well betting is my business but certainly not through TV pictures and never on football. I have a 95" screen so the lower the definition the worse it is. On Ruya you don't get full HD but the HD they offer is adequate and rarely buffers so does the job.

I'd love to know what system the bars use because they never have issues. I might well have to spend the next few weekends visiting various bars to investigate.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

st3v3y said:


> Well betting is my business but certainly not through TV pictures and never on football. I have a 95" screen so the lower the definition the worse it is. On Ruya you don't get full HD but the HD they offer is adequate and rarely buffers so does the job.
> 
> I'd love to know what system the bars use because they never have issues. I might well have to spend the next few weekends visiting various bars to investigate.


Maybe some form of Wimax. We used to have a lot of buffering problems when using ADSL but now we have a form of Wimax - no problem.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> Maybe some form of Wimax. We used to have a lot of buffering problems when using ADSL but now we have a form of Wimax - no problem.


We're the opposite here, no issues with a hard cable but the wifi is awful when it rains, when it's windy or when all the tourists arrive. Getting fibre soon, that should solve all the problems


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

sat said:


> Hi
> For channels like BBC ITV C4 and Five and CNN, then you need a dish (min 110x120cm) and a satellite receiver. "Sports" - Sky Sports is at least GBP46 per month with an official subscription.
> 
> Via internet you have a few options:
> ...



Can I hijack you for a question

We live in Extremadura. Middle of nowhere. We have Spanish TV via regular aerials and Sattelite Internet with Quantis 33GB per month €70. 

Do you know of any other companies offering something similar to sky or at least a better broadband package 

Many thank


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Megsmum said:


> Can I hijack you for a question
> 
> We live in Extremadura. Middle of nowhere. We have Spanish TV via regular aerials and Sattelite Internet with Quantis 33GB per month €70.
> 
> ...


Sky TV (UK) comes from the satellite and requires a Sky satellite TV subscription.
You can also get it via a NOW TV box, via the internet and a VPN (for the UK IP address that is required for it to work).

Otherwise you will be wanting some form of IPTV systems (android or paid MAG service)
But IPTV (Android, MAG or NOW TV) can be tricky to use with satellite internet as the PING is too much.

Most channels on Sky are also on Spanish Pay TV providers, eg Discovery, Nat Geo etc (not obviously UK based ones like BBC and ITV). And, like the terrestrial channels, if US or UK made, can change their audio to English.
The main provider via satellite is Movistar+ (formally Canal+)


As for broadband, if you are in the middle of know where, then it is unlikely you will have access to ADSL via a landline, or be close to a wifi mast or within range of 3g or 4g mast ... so your options are very very limited


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

sat said:


> Sky TV (UK) comes from the satellite and requires a Sky satellite TV subscription.
> You can also get it via a NOW TV box, via the internet and a VPN (for the UK IP address that is required for it to work).
> 
> Otherwise you will be wanting some form of IPTV systems (android or paid MAG service)
> ...


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

If you get an android box, you can load Kodi, but it can be a bit techy for some people. The best apps to add on an android box would be Filmon for live UK tv channels (and if you register free you can record programmes too) Modbro for all the sports and more channels. And Showbox for loads of movies.

Once you have the android box and loaded those apps, you will pay nothing except for the internet connection.


----------

